# Proper Etiquette in holding a cigar?



## OrangeAstronaut (May 15, 2013)

I've heard from a few sources now that the proper way to hold a cigar is between the thumb and index finger, rather than index and middle finger like most associate with cigarette smoking. I've also seen cigar holders that I guess people put a cigar in, and grab that rather than the cigar directly.

I tend to actually use my index and middle more than anything (I get sweaty palms so I don't like to grip it on my fingertips) but I was just wondering what everyone else does?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't feel there is a "proper" way to hold a cigar. I generally hold mine between my index and middle finger with my thumb used to balance. Just find what is most comfortable/natural for you and don't worry about what others think.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Index and middle. 

And by the way...who in the world uses a cigar holder? Are you talking like the 40s and 50s long holders woman used on cigarettes? Or a sort of clamp attached to the side of the head? In either case...wow! Would love to see that. :lolat:


----------



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

Interesting question. Being a newb, I recently drive to Northampton MA from Syracuse to visit my brother and struggled a bit with proper holding while driving technique. I think it was more a function of the car and its ergonomics however. 

I am more of a index/middle guy myself.


----------



## Transporter (May 16, 2013)

I use both, thumb and index with middle for balance, as well as index and middle with thumb for balance.

The difference is really subtle imo, I just go with the flow and use whatever is comfortable at the moment.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

There was a thread about this a long while back.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I use my thumb index and middle. I don't over think it just let it go where it wants to go.


----------



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

piperdown said:


> There was a thread about this a long while back.
> 
> View attachment 44233


THIS! I wonder if I can get a print size of this for framing.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Lmao love the "thrifty!" 

I tend to hold with thumb and middle or index finger. It doesn't feel comfortable to have it between the index and middle, so I just go with that.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

piperdown said:


> There was a thread about this a long while back.
> 
> View attachment 44233


I guess I'm Thrifty! LMAO


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

mb_mike said:


> THIS! I wonder if I can get a print size of this for framing.


If you can or do, let me know! I want one as well!


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Between index and middle finger, then between thumb and index+middle as it gets down to the nub


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

What you guys don't use this thing: Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC

:lol:


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

wtf is that sorcery??? lol


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> What you guys don't use this thing: Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC
> 
> :lol:


I think I have 4 or 5 of these lying around somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

jhedrick83 said:


> What you guys don't use this thing: Davidoff Shop - Madison Avenue - NYC
> 
> :lol:


At first I thought it was insanely expensive, but then I saw it comes with a complementary leather pouch. Once I saw that it was totally worth it!!!!

:crazy:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I use many different ways. Hold it however it feels right to you at the time.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

piperdown said:


> There was a thread about this a long while back.
> 
> View attachment 44233


Looks like i'm the cheerful,sociable self-willed type most of the time !!!


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a sensible, irritable, sociable, decisive, generous, skeptical loner....


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Check this out. There is no correct way, but apparently however you do hold it says a lot about your personality :lol:

Edit: I now see that piperdown has posted nearly the same thing. Great minds must think alike


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

there is a LOT of minutiae involved in the production, storage and consumption of cigars; blending, rolling, aging, resting, humidifying, cello vs no cello, preventing beetles, clipping, lighting, puffing, retrohaling, etiquette and smoking in public, etc...

but 'how to hold a cigar' is the only cigar related advice that is, in my opinion, completely pointless. even the 'band on or off while smoking' debate has at least SOME merit to the points made for or against. (perceived snobbery vs not damaging the wrapper) But I just can't see how you hold a cigar making any difference in smoking it. i could be completely wrong (in fact, i excel at it.) but from what i can see, advice on how you should hold your cigar just seems like people telling you what to do for the hell of it, and i'm so not with that.


tl;dr - i have no idea.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my. I hold mine the way I think will best piss people off. 

Seriously. I hold mine the way I want and this varries from mood, activity and whatever makes me look the coolest.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

whatever's comfortable... I've never really thought about it honestly.


----------



## drain bamaged (May 20, 2013)

Practical, vengeful but overall i hold it where it feels natural i never really knew there was a "right" way


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I vacillate between holding my cigar between my thumb and pinky like I am formally sipping tea and having a midget with nipple pasties hold it for me :biggrin:

IMHO some things are over-thought. Hold it however you want to hold it, you're the one enjoying the smoke :smoke2:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Size matters. Would you really jamb a large ring between two fingers like a cig? Whatever is comfortable and practical unless you are a snob with bucks, then I suppose you have your naked personal assistant hold it for you. Lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Between big toe & next toe. If you doubt it please refer to my avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

jhedrick83 said:


> At first I thought it was insanely expensive, but then I saw it comes with a complementary leather pouch. Once I saw that it was totally worth it!!!!
> 
> :crazy:


If it said Champ instead of Davidoff I'd buy one for my junk.:tape:


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

i go all different ways, even between my middle and ring fingers when i am playing on my phone.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

cigarmax said:


> If it said Champ instead of Davidoff I'd buy one for my junk.:tape:


Hate to break it to you, but it only goes down to a 43 ring guage. :heh:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

How to hold a cigar to smoke it isn't the important question. How to hold it to use it as a pointing tool is. A question I haven't figured out yet.

Any time I try to use a cigar to point with, it never feels or looks right.

Now using a pipe to point with is something EVERYONE should try. It's easy: thumb and index finger wrapped around the bowl, middle finger under the bowl with the stem poked out front like a finger. Loosely extend yer arm and use wrist action to waggle and point with the stem. 

It's worthwhile to try this: Many folks will inexplicably be enraged when I point with a pipe, others will smile. Lots of fun!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Who the hell cares.........enjoy the cigar.

Do you worry about how you hold a can of beer when you drink it?

I think not!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> Who the hell cares.........enjoy the cigar.
> 
> Do you worry about how you hold a can of beer when you drink it?
> 
> I think not!



View attachment 77585


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 77585


lol.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Size matters. Would you really jamb a large ring between two fingers like a cig? Whatever is comfortable and practical unless you are a snob with bucks, then I suppose you have your naked personal assistant hold it for you. Lol


I agree, my grip changes depending on the size of the cigar or how far I've burned the darn thing. A Churchill requires more balance than a AFSS Perfecto. In the end it's just what feels right.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

We aren't a bunch of fancy 18th century British gentlemen, so you really don't have to worry about this cigar etiquette bull. As long as you don't make a mess or do anything inconsiderate of others, you can whatever the hell you damn well please with your cigar. 

The ladies aren't going to turn their heads in disgust when they see you holding your cigar between the wrong fingers. You aren't going to be denied courtship with the duke's daughter because you don't take the band off your cigars. You aren't going to be denied access to the ball because you don't wear white gloves whilst smoking. 

Just smoke in a way that you enjoy, and if something actually cares how you hold your cigar they can suck my b***s.


----------



## sufibd (May 23, 2013)

We should not be more anxious about the perfect way of holding a cigar. It depends on you in which way you feel better.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> How to hold a cigar to smoke it isn't the important question. How to hold it to use it as a pointing tool is. A question I haven't figured out yet.
> 
> Any time I try to use a cigar to point with, it never feels or looks right.
> 
> ...


And that is one of the best reasons to smoke a pipe. People are unaccountably angered by their very presence. You can not only point, but also prod with a pipe. Prodding in the chest is a fine way of getting a point across in a way the recipient will always remember.

Etiquette is important. It separates us from beasts and shows that you respect the people around you. The "rules" are there to demonstrate that respect and make sure that others remain comfortable. The rules of the game have indeed moved on and de-banding or not, for example, is equally fine, I understand. Originally, bands were kept on to prevent staining of those white kid gloves; in fact, that was their only purpose. That's clearly no longer relevant. When I learnt the "rules", it was considered polite to rmove the band and discretely discard it to prevent the temptation for others to look or ask what cigar you were smoking. There are definitely new rules about when it is suitable to smoke a cigar (there always were); again, to avoid offence, this time to non smokers. Offering someone cigar? Don't expect them to immediately spark it up. In fact, it once was the rule to return it. Don't ask another smoker for a light - that's a job for your man-servant :lol: Many of the rules I learnt are no longer relevant or have been overtaken by other convention. But conforming to these norms IS important. If you were at a restaurant and the people at the next table ate with their fingers (unless it was asparagus) and belched loudly (unless you were in China) you would be rightly disgusted and offended.

Back top the point in question. Convention is to hold the cigar in the left hand, resting on the middle finger with the index lightly holding it in place, thumb lending stability as required at the end. In other words, just hold it. It is bad form to gesticulate with a cigar, hold it above chest height when not actually smoking, knock the ash off (it should be "eased off" when it reaches a good length), relight when "done" (more than about half-way smoked) and stub it out when finished (allow the cigar to die gracefully in an ashtray).

But I'm decades from what's acceptable these days or in the US. Whatever the currrent local conventions are, that's the right thing to do.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Back top the point in question. Convention is to hold the cigar in the left hand


It's a good thing I'm left handed then. LOL



> Whatever the current local conventions are, that's the right thing to do.


Best thing you said. Every smokers group can be different & no matter where you are in the world your's is a good tenet to adhere to. Of course we are all convicts & heathens down here so nobody really cares what you do as long as you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> It's a good thing I'm left handed then. LOL


I'm right-handed and hold cigar and pipe (not simultaneously) in my left. The right hand grip just doesn't feel right (and I'm sure that's what most people do). I may have to start a thread for one of my "scientific" investigations.



> Best thing you said. Every smokers group can be different & no matter where you are in the world your's is a good tenet to adhere to. *Of course we are all convicts & heathens down here* so nobody really cares what you do as long as you are enjoying yourself.


How true. But as an expatriate, ex-colonial, what would I know?

I have a plastic doo-dad that clamps to a golf-cart or trolley to hold your cigar while playing that particular game (which I don't). I'll post a picture if/when I find it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> I have a plastic doo-dad that clamps to a golf-cart or trolley to hold your cigar while playing that particular game (which I don't). I'll post a picture if/when I find it.


LOL. Does said "doo dad" have multiple uses? We are an inventive lot as I'm sure you already know.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. Does said "doo dad" have multiple uses? We are an inventive lot as I'm sure you already know.


The only use I've put it to is cluttering up my drawers (oooh, errrr.)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> The only use I've put it to is cluttering up my drawers (oooh, errrr.)


:r Ummmm......which drawers I must ask? :mischief:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> :r Ummmm......which drawers I must ask? :mischief:


Mine. And a Gentleman doesn't ask. That's etiquette, that is.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Mine. And a Gentleman doesn't ask. That's etiquette, that is.


 Thank you for the top drawer education mate, I'm honoured. :yo::lol:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Thank you for the top drawer education mate, I'm honoured. :yo::lol:


The pleasure is all mine. (I can keep this up all day. I'm not proud. Or tired.)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> The pleasure is all mine. (I can keep this up all day. I'm not proud. Or tired.)


I though am tired. Cheers for the fun Robert. :biggrin: :focus:


----------



## mb_mike (May 20, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Etiquette is important. It separates us from beasts and shows that you respect the people around you. The "rules" are there to demonstrate that respect and make sure that others remain comfortable...Back top the point in question. Convention is to hold the cigar in the left hand, resting on the middle finger with the index lightly holding it in place, thumb lending stability as required at the end. In other words, just hold it. It is bad form to gesticulate with a cigar, hold it above chest height when not actually smoking, knock the ash off (it should be "eased off" when it reaches a good length), relight when "done" (more than about half-way smoked) and stub it out when finished (allow the cigar to die gracefully in an ashtray).
> 
> But I'm decades from what's acceptable these days or in the US. Whatever the currrent local conventions are, that's the right thing to do.


I have to agree with this. While the "rules" may no longer apply in every or any circumstance, it is a bit of history, at least educational and interesting and part of tradition. It doesn't really matter how you hold your cigar and it doesn't really matter (fill in blank with any tradition that may seem old fashioned or redundant) but we are losing our traditions quickly as humans, in particular, the U.S.

I enjoyed this post and I for one enjoy traditions and etiquette.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

mb_mike said:


> I have to agree with this. While the "rules" may no longer apply in every or any circumstance, it is a bit of history, at least educational and interesting and part of tradition...we are losing our traditions quickly as humans, in particular, the U.S.


I agree with this point as well. We are grown, and can do what we want, and hold our cigars however the hell we'd like. Now, shame on the guy who has the audacity to approach a stranger and inform them they're not holding it correctly. That's not appropriate or gentleman-like.

In many hobbies, you must study the history and traditions to get the most out of it. You're not going to be a great fisherman if you don't follow certain procedure. For those of us who enjoy cooking, your food will not be as good if you disregard basic culinary principles. Other than the way you cut your cigar, you can get away with not following many of the traditions without impacting the enjoyment. But sometimes, folks are rebelling just to rebel.

My $0.02...Just saying, following certain traditions don't make you a snob. I'm not, but I'd prefer my cognac in a snifter...not a plastic cup, Thank you sir.


----------



## drain bamaged (May 20, 2013)

I got *REAMED* out like a little kid today at a B&M store. The guy probly in his forties said I did not desirve the right to have cigars. Because I was not proper enough for them they should be reserved for the upper cultured class not the likes of my kind. The guy went on and on. But I asked him of what he had done in his life to enjoy his freedoms? He had a deer in the head lights look.I told him that my kind were the one who fought for this country and paid a price . My family has been in every war since the American Revolution to Iraq but we missed Afgan if that counts.?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I'd prefer my cognac in a snifter...not a plastic cup, Thank you sir.


Elitist :biggrin:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Elitist :biggrin:


LOL...Not 100% according to the Merriam-Webster definition. However, I'll take that as a compliment. I'll raise my _snifter _tonight in a toast to you, cheers buddy!


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Between the index and middle is what feels natural to me, so thats how I roll


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

piperdown said:


> There was a thread about this a long while back.
> 
> View attachment 44233


That picture is brilliant. I'd order a poster of that if it were available.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Either between my index and middle fingers or ill hold it in between my thumb and index finger, resting the rest of my fingers along the body of the cigar. 

Its just whatever feels right to you, there is no right or wrong way. 

Have a good one. Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> That picture is brilliant. I'd order a poster of that if it were available.


I really like it too, I'd love a poster of that.


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

drain bamaged said:


> I got *REAMED* out like a little kid today at a B&M store. The guy probly in his forties said I did not desirve the right to have cigars. Because I was not proper enough for them they should be reserved for the upper cultured class not the likes of my kind.


That's enough to make a man stand up out of his chair.

Well handled though. I'm actually kind of shocked that he said something like that to anyone. i wonder what other 'kinds' of people he doesn't think deserve certain rights.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Black 6 said:


> That's enough to make a man stand up out of his chair.
> 
> Well handled though. I'm actually kind of shocked that he said something like that to anyone. i wonder what other 'kinds' of people he doesn't think deserve certain rights.


Agreed! I wonder exactly what said person has done in life to make him think he deserves the "right" to anything. Sounds like dad's money talking to me as anyone that has paid their way & earned the right to enjoy life would know how hard it can be & those he/she owes for contributing to that lifestyle.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats when you show him how low class you are with a 52 RG burn to the forehead. LOL

I say Etiquette Shmetiquette. It seems as its another word for "rules that don't really matter anymore". 
Like what you smoke and hold it anyway you want. And does anyone here let their stick go out halfway through? Not this guy.


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

BurnOne said:


> I say Etiquette Shmetiquette. It seems as its another word for "rules that don't really matter anymore".


At one point in time it was in poor taste to wear a timepiece visibly. A gentleman of good breeding was not acting as such if he was concerned with the time. Time was only important to poor, unimportant people who...ugh..._ worked_. That rule is no longer observed (Which i am very glad of, because i collect wristwatches.)

To me, if you want to follow rules like that, you're doing it because YOU want to and it makes you happy and feels right, and i am all for that and respect it. Dude, if you wanna wear a powdered wig while you smoke cigars with me, that's totally awesome and i respect that. And if you can make a good argument for how that powdered wig makes your cigar taste better, hell, i'll probably even give it a shot. (i ain't buyin' a wig though, so you're gonna have to loan me yours.) But i draw the line at telling other people how they should do something if you can't provide any reason for it beyond "because some guy who's been dead for 500 years said it's how you should do it."

A very good point was made about drinking brandy. i would also never drink brandy out of a plastic cup. Snifters were designed to serve a function, so there's a real benefit in using one. (I did once drink bourbon out of a hotel ice-bucket. But that's because, well... i guess you just had to be in the room. Or maybe you WERE in the room. How the hell would i know?)


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Conventions change. Exactly how you hold a cigar clearly isn't that important (just don't use your feet). But these conventions or traditions aren't there for your own benefit. They are there to ensure that other people are comfortable. Nothing wrong with that I think.

The salesman who snubbed his customer was simply rude and wrong. The best thing to do with people like that is to ignore them. Eventually he'll go out of business. And quite right too.


----------

